# Helix 7 navionics?



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I am looking at ordering the helix 7 si combo from cabelas and it comes with the navionics plus 
I do 99 percent of my fishin at Berlin since I have a summer place there. 
Question is do I really benefit from the navionics 
And any other accessories I might want to get as well 
Thanks Rusty


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Well after reading the thread on here about the helix 5 and lake maps looks like I could buy just Berlin


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah you get a year of updates and also all the newest data with Navico mica sonarchart layer.


----------

